# 99221-99223 - Can my nurse practitioner



## crberman (Jul 25, 2011)

Can my nurse practitioner see a patient in the hospital and bill a 99221-99223?


----------



## cathyg (Jul 25, 2011)

Are you billing under the NP# or a MD#?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 25, 2011)

If the NP performs the visit in the inpatient setting then you may not bill it under the MDs number unless the MD has a face to face encounter on the same day and documents his own encounter not just signing off on the NPs note.  Yes a NP may bill a 99221-99223 so long as it is the initial inpatient encounter, they just must bill under their own number.


----------



## crberman (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you Cathy and Debra. I would be billing both ways, depending on the documation.


----------

